# Home Car PR62



## tockers (Nov 25, 2009)

hi are there any home car owners out there who can give me a little advice? i have a new pr 62 and have only used it a few times, the last time we went out i found that the catches on the overhead lockers were not working properly and they did not lock shut ( not all of em but a few!) i do not want to go back to the dealers it is more hassle than that is worth. i just wondered if this was a common fault with a simple fix? help please.


----------



## lafree (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi, Had the same problem on our P60 just sprayed silicone from an aerosol into each lock which fixed it.
regards Lafree


----------

